# Food sensitivity test available



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Just thought I'd pass this along, in case anyone's interested. There is a place here in Toronto that does food sensivity testing (as well as lots of other stuff - environmental and chemical sensitivities, nutritional deficiencies, etc.). For the food test, they can check your body's response to about 250 different foods. Then they give you a print-out of all the foods, ranked from most to least sensitive for you. I had this done about 6 or 7 years ago, and found it quite accurate (there were things I already knew I couldn't tolerate and those one's all showed up in the "severe" section). It's a quick, easy, and painless test. If you're interested in learning more, here's the website for the place I went: www.redpaw.net. I'm sure there are many places that do the same thing, but this is the only one I know of.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I never knew that anything like that existed and I've been to a couple of gastro's. You would think they might have told me that instead of telling me to figure it out myself. This is very helpful to me


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Another place for testing in the US is via www.nowleap.com. (Now available in Poland also)


----------

